
Ask HN: Why there is no more leaks/news from Wikileaks.org? - merbot
Latest leaks in wikileaks dated at 9 November 2017, and latest news dated at 8 November 2016. What happens to wikileaks?
======
dylanhassinger
it was a russian intelligence operation aimed at affecting the 2016 election.
after that goal was accomplished, its effectiveness waned and law enforcement
started getting closer.

~~~
mkempe
Are you claiming Wikileaks was founded in 2006 in order to throw the 2016 US
Presidential election to Trump?

~~~
waterphone
It was likely not founded with that intent, but it appears to have been
compromised or manipulated by Russian intelligence in the months/year leading
up to the 2016 election.

~~~
mtmail
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiLeaks#Allegations_of_Russi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiLeaks#Allegations_of_Russian_influence)
lists some of the claims.

